# How did you find your fursona?



## Aura~wolf (May 30, 2011)

How did you figure out/find/create your fursona?

When I was younger I was always drawn toward the characters that were sly and tricky, but not exactly villainous. Like foxes. Or wolves. And this was way before I discovered the fandom, when I was still young. I always loved these characters and I would always associate myself at first with a little tan dog with cropped ears that I made up at around age 8. He didn't have a name, but he was always the dog that I felt was like me. And would do the little tricky or clever things that I couldn't do. Then, I reached sixth grade, and started to sketch wolves and dogs. I was drawing a wolf-dog hybrid when I drew one with what I thought were amazing features and markings. I wrote "Aura" next to him. I immediately fell in love with him and I drew him multiple times on the next page. From then on, he has been part of me. Two years later I discovered the furry fandom, and found out about "fursonas." Even though I am a girl and Aura is a male, I still associate him as my fursona. And he will always stay part of me 

 Your turn.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

I own cats. I like cats. I'm a cat nerd. 

That about sums it up.


----------



## BRN (May 30, 2011)

I found these species attractive. I drew a hybrid.

The rest is history.


----------



## Ley (May 30, 2011)

Parent's had animal reps, and Ley fell into place.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2011)

I found him under a cushion while I was looking for loose change in the sofa.


----------



## Aura~wolf (May 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I found him under a cushion while I was looking for loose change in the sofa.


 
lovely


----------



## Recel (May 30, 2011)

She started as my generic form to practice the female anatomy. Her form, texture and colors changed on a wekly basis as I tryed new things out. But she became my favorit character after I drew her with four ears. I dont know why I did that, but I liked how she looked so much I decided she will be my first ever character that I will keep. Im still not totaly satisfied with some things about her, but the look of her head didnt change for the past three years. She doesnt have a name, nor a species or a story, but she is my first and favorit character.

When I decided to join this community I also decided to use her as my avatar. So she kind of became my "fursona" from that point.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2011)

I've traveled to the ends of the earth, trying to figure out what my spiritual match is. I've climbed mountains, swam rivers, and hiked through deserts to search myself. The decision was an emotional one, and it took me many a year to narrow each minute aspect of my personality down into one representation, and-

I thought for a few seconds and said "hey, ravens are cool". :|


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

It was a cold winter afternoon. The kind of cold that freezes the air so it can't move. And there it was, standing in the doorway.

No it wasn't because I don't have one.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 30, 2011)

I punched a hare and stole her identity.


----------



## Don (May 30, 2011)

I only decided on my fursona about a year ago, mostly because I can't draw worth a damn and I've never wanted to commission anything.

I've always thought the appearance and 'personality' of a jackal fit me, so I went ahead with it.


----------



## Punnchy (May 30, 2011)

I figured mine out when a husky avatar called out to me in second life.


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I found him under a cushion while I was looking for loose change in the sofa.


 
Did you just reference a Gary Larson strip?


----------



## Mentova (May 30, 2011)

Foxes are my favorite animal.

It wasn't rocket science.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 30, 2011)

I relate most to cats but ferrets are my favourite

dook dook meow whatever


----------



## Armaetus (May 30, 2011)

I like sergals and chose something less common after being a dragon for 10 years.

..And no, I didn't change because of the weirdos on SL either.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 30, 2011)

I've always liked canids, especially jackals, wolves, and such. So I had to create a fursona, as newfags often think they have to do, said "fuck it," and just got myself a random generic wolf.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 30, 2011)

I grew up around dogs my whole life, and something just seemed right to me about choosing a wolf.  I wanted to be slightly different than all the "generic" gray wolves around, so I picked the Cascade Mountain Wolf (basically the same species, but they're native to Washington, and have rusty red in their fur).  
Plus, IRL I have a Husky/Wolf hybrid named Marv, and he kinda inspired my fursona since I had him before I was a furry.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Did you just reference a Gary Larson strip?


 
I don't even know who that is


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 30, 2011)

I have an awkward laugh thus I think I can say my personal fursona would be a blue winged kookaburra even though I have it listed as an arctic sergal. Don't get me wrong I love sergals but a lot of sergal sonas- well they are stuck up ass holes. Not all but most I have met. I like my particular character Raziel as I have given her real biological adaptations that make her different from the cannon by Mick. She is different and I guess if it would boil down to it I have two fursonas as BOTH complement my personality. Though I am a bit put off by sergals unending VORE and RAEP memes. It is not true to my personality. 

Blue winged kookaburra:
-Paige Lenore (first is my middle name second is my daughters middle name which was actually my mothers name though she passed away so the sentimentality still sticks)
-Awkward laugh
-Awkward appearance
-Lacking female form (which is like myself though neither of my fursonas have boobs)
-Raggedy clothing (true to myself because I never buy new clothes)

Arctic sergal:
-Female shape lacking boobs (because listed above)
-Rare blood (like myself)
-Dinosaur like shape (cause the name doesn't give it away :V )
-Alien species (because I always felt like I never belonged into social settings)
-Buttfeathers (because I'd like feathers to grow out of my ass some day...)


----------



## Fay V (May 30, 2011)

It came to me in a dream


----------



## Pbjam (May 30, 2011)

I always doodled this yellow fox like character for a long as I remember starting from middle school. Ever since then, I built on him as I do0dled him more and eventually decided to make him Rufus and thats how I got my fursona lol.


----------



## Xaybiance (May 30, 2011)

I'm a whore. 

Connect the dots.


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It came in me in a dream


 
Fixed


----------



## Zanzi (May 30, 2011)

Spark of imagination, I guess.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2011)

Found him under a rock, cowering in fear.


----------



## Armaetus (May 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> put off by sergals unending VORE and RAEP memes. It is not true to my personality.
> 
> -Alien species (because I always felt like I never belonged into social settings)
> -Buttfeathers (because I'd like feathers to grow out of my ass some day...)


 
Good to see you are a reasonable created sergal like I am.


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

I did not find him.

He found me.


----------



## Billythe44th (May 30, 2011)

Like most of my life choices, it was decided upon at the last minute with no deep thought behind it. Also, bunnies are fun.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I did not find him.
> 
> He found me.


 
I don't think that is even possible unless you're being highly metaphorical which in itself is kind of dumb because it has no sort of deep meaning. It's a persona people see you as. not some huge life-changing decision.


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I don't think that is even possible unless you're being highly metaphorical which in itself is kind of dumb because it has no sort of deep meaning. It's a persona people see you as. not some huge life-changing decision.


 
I know, I was trying to be so deep and metaphorical that it was humorous and weird.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I know, I was trying to be so deep and metaphorical that it was humorous and weird.


 
It came off as normal for some furries.


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> It came off as normal for some furries.


 
It came out as stupid and really not worth the affirmation of a quote.


----------



## BRN (May 30, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> It came out as stupid and really not worth the affirmation of a quote.


 
Business as usual for you.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 31, 2011)

I like dogs, and I was a big comic/X-men fan back in the day, although I always preferred Thor. So I went with a wolverine. My fursona was drawn up by this guy I knew. The reason I gave him a trench coat, a fedora, and a revolver was because during a prank I pulled with a friend of mine, we set it up like this, I wore my Grandfather's old trench coat (I still wear it when its cold as shit outside) as well as a gas mask, a fedora, combat boots, black pants, and I had an airsoft pistol I attached a mock suppressor to. what we did was when John pulled in, me and my friend Nick got into positions, I was in a chair on the opposite side of the room, and Nick was meant to look like he had been shot. When John walked in he saw Nick, who looked dead, and a masked man holding a pistol. He actually shit his pants. I had it switched to a revolver as I prefer revolvers to automatics. The rifle Grey (yes that is his name) has in my avatar picture is fictional. I picked Grey as his name because to me Grey symbolizes a state of existence, that isn't. Grey is created when black and white mix, black is the absence of color, and white is every color combined (correct me if I am mistaken). So to me, that means that grey is something that is everything and nothing at the same time, and that is me. Yes, I know that long post is long.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 31, 2011)

Was rereading the Animorphs saga a year or two ago and latched onto Tobias as my favorite character, who is trapped as a Red-Tailed Hawk. Since I tend to pick names and representations based on fictional characters (see my GameFAQs username Shadow*fire*14), I decided that I wanted an avatar based on a Red-Tail to represent myself online, because I've always though anthropomorphic avatars were awesome. This is all before I even joined the fandom, so yeah...

Once I did join the fandom (about a month and a half ago), I decided that I wanted this representation of me drawn really bad and came up with a very literal representation of myself, so yeah, I have my mental image of my 'sona (I can't bring myself to write the full word) but no artwork or anything.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 31, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I did not find him.
> 
> He found me.


 
...

:I


----------



## Fenrari (May 31, 2011)

I was reading Norse Mythology and the story of Fenrisulfr came up. It fitted me. I added myself to it and a background story.


----------



## Ilayas (May 31, 2011)

Mine fell off a back of a truck, repeatedly.


----------



## moon-drummer (May 31, 2011)

Wolves/werewolves have always been my favorite animal. I also blame Disney's Robin Hood because after watching that movie as a kid, I would always add an extra character to Robin's posse who was a wolf. Came into the furry fandom from the werewolf fandom, so given my background it seemed the obvious choice. I added on a few personal interests of mine to round him out: Bodybuilding and taiko drumming are things I like to do. The rest of my fursona's background was added over years of RPing him on IM/chat rooms.


----------



## Heimdal (May 31, 2011)

Spite.

I took this character so that none of you could.


----------



## Larry (May 31, 2011)

I never made a fursona, so right now, _I am my own fursona._


----------



## Aura~wolf (May 31, 2011)

Marty_GrayFire said:


> I grew up around dogs my whole life, and something just seemed right to me about choosing a wolf.  I wanted to be slightly different than all the "generic" gray wolves around, so I picked the Cascade Mountain Wolf (basically the same species, but they're native to Washington, and have rusty red in their fur).
> Plus, IRL I have a Husky/Wolf hybrid named Marv, and he kinda inspired my fursona since I had him before I was a furry.


 
Thats really cool, I've never heard of them before. ^^


----------



## Irreverent (May 31, 2011)

In Soviet Canuckistan, fursona finds you! 

Seriously, we're buried in snow 8 months of the year and baking hot the other four...Ontario weather leaves a lot of time for deep personal introspection.  I've always had an otter totem, so the move to an otter fursona wasn't that much of  a stretch.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 31, 2011)

She followed me home from the park. 
I really had no choice.

Cats are my favorite animal.
Bats are one of my favorite animals.
I wanted my 'sona to be able to fly, and have larger (than those of a cat, anyway) ears.
My favorite color scheme has always been blue / black / white.
"Vaelarsa" was a name I considered changing mine to, once upon a time, before I just said "fuck it" and attached it to some of my online personas and handles, instead.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 31, 2011)

I relate the most to cats and they're my favorite pet. Shark just to be creative and make things interesting.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 31, 2011)

I always figured on some kinda Canid; Foxes and wolves were too overdone and I didn't think i was... i dunno, noble enough or some shit. I don't have the personality of anything dignified. I'm a mutt in heritage, and a mutt in 'sona fit pretty well. The domesticated workhorse half-brained idiot-ness was appealing as well. I got Mauled by an akita when I was a kid, and figured insult and humility in something that scared me as being something that represented me would be a different turn then most 'sonas, which are often idealized versions of themselves. 

I also made it look a little less normal with some slitted eyes and forked tongue for the hell of it because at least to my family, being an artist kinda demonized me. I'm pretty happy with the design *shrugs*


----------



## Elessara (May 31, 2011)

I was playing hide-n-go seek with my cousin and instead of finding him behind the couch I found Elessara.
I now keep her in a shoebox under my bed.

True story.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 31, 2011)

I like badgers and I love stroggs.

And there we have it.



Elessara said:


> I was playing hide-n-go seek with my cousin and instead of finding him behind the couch I found Elessara.
> I now keep her in a shoebox under my bed.
> 
> True story.


 
What?


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (May 31, 2011)

I had to write a science fiction story for my english class. I usually make myself or someone with the same traits as myself the main character. ('cause I'm egotistical like that :V) The story itself wasn't furry but I took Light from it, who was a scientist that followed Tesla's work.



Elessara said:


> I now keep her in a shoebox under my bed.



You keep what in a shoebox?!?


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2011)

'Twas one sunny afternoon that I decided to take a peaceful stroll through the park. The sun was making its way down from the sky as sunset was approaching and only a few more hours of sunlight remained. 

The scene before me was very typical of a public park. Mothers chatting with each other on benches, children playing and laughing on swings and slides, but there was something peculiar about the scenery that caught my eye. A young wolf boy, no older than 12 or 13, sat all by his lonesome intently building a sand castle (or rather, a mound of sand that looked nothing like a sand castle). 

Stopped where I stood on the sidewalk, I scanned the boy's face a little closer, or as close as I could to see the expression on his face. He looked sad, lonely that he was the only one in the sandbox. 

Without really thinking, I walked slowly towards the young boy stopping at the edge of the box. The little boy looked up at me, his gold/red eyes seemed to glisten in the setting sun. I learned the wolf's name was Willow.

I asked him where his parents were and he replied saying he had none, sadness in his voice. So I offered him my home in which his expression went from sadness to joy. 

I took his soft, furry paw in my hand and led him off to my house. 

The end.


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2011)

Willow said:


> 'Twas one sunny afternoon that I decided to take a peaceful stroll through the park. The sun was making its way down from the sky as sunset was approaching and only a few more hours of sunlight remained.
> 
> The scene before me was very typical of a public park. Mothers chatting with each other on benches, children playing and laughing on swings and slides, but there was something peculiar about the scenery that caught my eye. A young wolf boy, no older than 12 or 13, sat all by his lonesome intently building a sand castle (or rather, a mound of sand that looked nothing like a sand castle).
> 
> ...


 
Aw, what a sweet story :3c


----------



## BRN (May 31, 2011)

Icky said:


> Aw, what a sweet story :3c


 
Honestly, I read implied kidnapping and child abuse. :I

ED: And then I saw your edit. Oh ok.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2011)

SIX said:


> Honestly, I read implied kidnapping and child abuse. :I
> 
> ED: And then I saw your edit. Oh ok.


 Hey now, it's not kidnapping if they go willingly. :v


----------



## Elessara (May 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> What?


Yup.



The_Lightning_Fox said:


> You keep what in a shoebox?!?


Elessara. My fursona.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 31, 2011)

It was night. The High Guild of Sorcerers held a quickening and sent me off naked into the wilderness. They gave me magic powder to put in a corncob pipe and said "the first animal that talks to you is your spirit. Now we must go, we are late for our bingo session." I took in the magic powder and soon saw a fox, who then talked to me. He sounded like Joe Pesci. Then I knew this was my spirit, who I really was, so then I could get back at all those bullies and tell them who I really was. 
...
...
Actually, I think foxes are interesting creatures. They have a nice coat pattern and the traits associated with them (small overcoming the big using wits) applied to me. A fursona is you if you were an anthropomorphic animal. It's just for fun, not anything serious, and I just decided to get one when I joined the fandom. This is a very boring explanation, but that's how it happened.


----------



## anero (May 31, 2011)

I like hyenas


----------



## Belluavir (May 31, 2011)

I murdered several different animals, skinned them, put their pelts in one of those raffle cages and chose one at random.

Actually, I don't have a fursona, but that's not a bad way to get one is it?


----------



## Shiroka (May 31, 2011)

Lemurs are the least ugly animals that can fit in the monkeys category, and since that specie isn't very common yet... oh, I also like to take sunbathes naked :V


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 31, 2011)

I'm a Tiger in the Chinese Zodiac, which is why I _didn't_ use it to begin with. Thought that would be too easy and unoriginal. So I went through other animals like Fox, Wolf, Dragon, but I just didn't feel right with those. I finally settled on White Tiger and felt much more at home, but still not quite there. Then I went with a regular Bengal Tiger and despite my original feelings towards it, I felt I could wear stripes proudly. lol. Been a Tiger since then and loving it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 31, 2011)

I only really use a furry version of me in jokes drawings.
I can daw good with a pencil & paper. Just not with a mouse or tackpad.
But mainly, I draw me as a human.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 31, 2011)

Willow said:


> Hey now, it's not kidnapping if they go *willow*ingly. :v


 
Holy shit I suck.


----------



## Bir (May 31, 2011)

Foxe, because I can't decide if I want to be a cat or canine, and they're quite lovingly inbetween.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 31, 2011)

The wolf in me come from the great Canadian wilderness from me a child,
The dreadlock Rasta in me come from Savannah, Lions dem inna wild
Please, if we can, make me say this, no more slackness!


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 31, 2011)

I don't know. I think Lucario is pretty rad so I chose it.

I'm considering changing though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 31, 2011)

I've spent three fourths of my life adoring scaly things and collecting dragon stuff. A dragon fursona was unavoidable. 

Though, here's a secret. I was once a blue fox till Star Fox Adventures came out and furfag's obsession with making Kyrstal-slut-sonas exploded on the scene. Though I didn't know dragons are used as cum dumpsters too. Damn it I can't win.


----------



## CannotWait (May 31, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Damn it I can't win.


 
Wise words in this fandom.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2011)

I look like an otter and I like to swim like otters.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 31, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've spent three fourths of my life adoring scaly things and collecting dragon stuff. A dragon fursona was unavoidable.
> 
> Though, here's a secret. I was once a blue fox till Star Fox Adventures came out and furfag's obsession with making Kyrstal-slut-sonas exploded on the scene. Though I didn't know dragons are used as cum dumpsters too. Damn it I can't win.


 
:-D


----------



## Verin Asper (May 31, 2011)

I did a dice roll


----------



## Waffles (Jun 1, 2011)

I like birds... I like blue... and I like porn.
End of story? :v


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I did a dice roll


 
I've always meant to ask, what's your name all about?


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 1, 2011)

I've given up on finding my fursona. I've been just about everything by now.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 1, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> It was night. The High Guild of Sorcerers held a quickening and sent me off naked into the wilderness. They gave me magic powder to put in a corncob pipe and said "the first animal that talks to you is your spirit. Now we must go, we are late for our bingo session." I took in the magic powder and soon saw a fox, who then talked to me. He sounded like Joe Pesci. Then I knew this was my spirit, who I really was, so then I could get back at all those bullies and tell them who I really was.
> ...
> ...



Hey this was my origin story.

CHARACTER THEFT, INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY, INTERNET LAWYERS.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I've always meant to ask, what's your name all about?


 It means NOTHING
even that been a dice roll


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 1, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Though I didn't know dragons are used as cum dumpsters too.



More so the Western type than the Eastern, no?  Although if you're volunteering....in the name of science, of course! 

( hey, otters are high in fat and low in fibre, bad for dragons to eat! :3 )



> Damn it I can't win.


 
I feel your pain.  Both my main and my alt fursona are slang names/stereotypes for gay males.  It doesn't change anything, but it does bring the odd assumption from time to time.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

i have a very deep connection with cardinals i ate one once


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 1, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> More so the Western type than the Eastern, no?  Although if you're volunteering....in the name of science, of course!
> 
> ( hey, otters are high in fat and low in fibre, bad for dragons to eat! :3 )
> 
> ...



That is true that the western is a bigger subject of being a cum dumpster. And no, don't you get any ideas. 

That said you poor otters, it's like your species is becoming the next fox.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> i have a very deep connection with cardinals i ate one once


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
FUCK
FUCK


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 1, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> And no, don't you get any ideas.



:mrgreen:



> That said you poor otters, it's like your species is becoming the next fox.



We are indeed.  I'm hoping its cyclical.  On the plus side, more otter fursona's usually means more otter artists. :grin:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 1, 2011)

When I first noticed he was missing, I decided to go to the bar to look for him... you know, 'cause he's an emo bitch and he drinks.  But I wasn't old enough so I went home and found out he smoked all my weed. >:[

I found him though. :V


----------



## Billythe44th (Jun 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've spent three fourths of my life adoring scaly things and collecting dragon stuff. A dragon fursona was unavoidable.
> 
> Though, here's a secret. I was once a blue fox till Star Fox Adventures came out and furfag's obsession with making Kyrstal-slut-sonas exploded on the scene. Though I didn't know dragons are used as cum dumpsters too. Damn it I can't win.


 
Oh no, dragons aren't the ones getting fucked.

Dragons are the ones who fuck others. Some sort of power-fantasy thing. We need more people like you who actually like dragons in a platonic, non-sexual way.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 2, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> Oh no, dragons aren't the ones getting fucked.
> 
> Dragons are the ones who fuck others. Some sort of power-fantasy thing. We need more people like you who actually like dragons in a platonic, non-sexual way.


 
Well in general people use Dragon as a whole power thing. It's a whole making up for...well...lack of confidence in other areas. Or at least this is a somewhat based in truth stereotype for dragon furs. As a dragon they can be this fierce powerful thing and do what ever they want and it reflects it in the kind of art lots of dragon furs commission.

Not me though, I just like being a little background dwelling dragon lurking in moats and haunting libraries. Also I agree. It would be nice to see more people take on the dragon as a fursona for an actual appreciation and platonic adoration of the dragon instead of it being this fetish for power play and cum-dumpster material.


----------



## Oushi (Jun 2, 2011)

well my first thought was a white tiger because they are exotic and rare then i thought cheetah for their swiftness and power and im a cheetah nerd ftw! thats when i created the chiger.i drew him up as a white tiger with spots and stripes and both cheetah and tiger traits.

then  i thought about werewolves and bulls OwO!i like bulls because of their symbol of power and strength and i am a Taurus  xD! and werewolves seemed cool to me when i was a kid O u O! so thats when i made Oushi the werebull! he stands tall at 6ft and slouches down at 5ft eleven  his horns stretch out five feet  he cant be taken seriously with his pink stomach OwO! x3

but yeah i cant decide between a werebull and a chiger but im goin more with werebull OwO its more epic :I


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 2, 2011)

Oushi said:


> but yeah i cant decide between a werebull and a chiger but im goin more with werebull OwO its more epic :I


 
Indeed it does Oushi.

I've always had a liking for cats. In literature and films (Redwall, cats and dogs, robin hood) I always sided with the felines regardless of their alignment,  sadly most of these stories had the cats as the bad guys and as a result had me quite disappointed.
Anyhow, with regard to fursona I've not name or appearance, just a general species. I've heard of people seeing their fursona in dreams and as a result have fox characters with seven tails and wings. Maybe not something that extreme but it could be fun!
Probably going to utilize the key-tar though.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 2, 2011)

Oushi said:


> well my first thought was a white tiger because they are exotic and rare then i thought cheetah for their swiftness and power and im a cheetah nerd ftw! thats when i created the chiger.i drew him up as a white tiger with spots and stripes and both cheetah and tiger traits.
> 
> then  i thought about werewolves and bulls OwO!i like bulls because of their symbol of power and strength and i am a Taurus  xD! and werewolves seemed cool to me when i was a kid O u O! so thats when i made Oushi the werebull! he stands tall at 6ft and slouches down at 5ft eleven  his horns stretch out five feet  he cant be taken seriously with his pink stomach OwO! x3
> 
> but yeah i cant decide between a werebull and a chiger but im goin more with werebull OwO its more epic :I


 
switch to decaff plz


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Jun 2, 2011)

Always been into felines, especially exotic ones.
And I checked around, realized, There's leopards east China. And I love China, the Orientals!
But I stumbled upon a fact, they were snow leopards. Thought a little... figured out I was dumb that didn't notice I'm in Sweden, so I took Snow Leopard, it's asian, it's feline, it's snowy =D


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 2, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> I love China, the Orientals!


 
... *pin drop*


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Jun 2, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... *pin drop*


 Yup, I always make some mistakes in my life =P
I do prefer the Orient alot though, I just rarely realize China isn't always involved in it.
(Or so I heard by other people, I'm hearing many thoughts on it)

In a nutshell... I don't know shit about Orient except it's referring to the East.


----------



## Coppahk-9 (Jun 2, 2011)

I Like Doggies and Parpies, especially Alsatians/Sheppys


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> In a nutshell... I don't know shit about Orient except it's referring to the East.


Are you getting culture lessons from a 1940s propaganda film or...?


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well in general people use Dragon as a whole power thing. It's a whole making up for...well...lack of confidence in other areas. Or at least this is a somewhat based in truth stereotype for dragon furs. As a dragon they can be this fierce powerful thing and do what ever they want and it reflects it in the kind of art lots of dragon furs commission.



The 800lb gorrilla uh...dragon...in the room is that by their  physical nature, its unnatural for Western Dragons to be introverted. 



> It would be nice to see more people take on the dragon as a fursona for an actual appreciation and platonic adoration of the dragon



I have toyed with a platonic dragon alt (think Ruth or Lady Nora) but it was a pale copy.  If this ancient otter really wants to fly, he prefers avgas, metal skin and twin fire belching 18-cylinder P&W radials.   To this day, I am mystified why Grumman chose to name all of their amphibians after ducks.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I might be a unicorn because they represent truth, justice, chivalry, ect and I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, a friend (not a furry) introduced me to the fandom a few months back. It intrigued me and I ended up taking a few quizzes to find my animus / see what animal the furry me would be. The majority of the results were horse, eagle and a few other things.

I thought over it for quite some time before I eventually decided that eagles best fitted me. Last week I finally got to properly creating my fursona (which you can find here, I you're interested). His name is Valdin Mordecai and I predict he'll be my fursona for the forseable future.


----------



## moriko (Jun 2, 2011)

Pictures, looking at lots and lots of pictures of various animals. Probably going with Black Backed Jackal, still working out the details.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmm... well the 2 Tarot cards that seem to represent me most are the Chariot (which I call the Rider because it reminds me of Kamen Rider) and Justice. One of my decks is based on animals, and the 2 mentioned cards are a horse and an elephant respectfully, so I decided to combine them into a rhinoceros. I then fatefully stumbled upon a youtube video (it was just on newest videos or something) that taught me that 200 years ago, the word 'unicorn' just meant a one-horned rhinoceros. I already LOVED unicorns, so this was awesome. Then I took a test to see what kind of animal it was, and it also came out as rhinoceros. Unicorns are essentially rhinos exaggerated through myth, as dragons are monitor lizards exaggerated through myth. Still, I'd like to believe that somewhere there is a planet with real magical unicorns.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 2, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> Are you getting culture lessons from a 1940s propaganda film or...?


Yeah...gonna hop in on this one. People that come "from the East" are called Asians, items that come from the east are called oriental. Asian people tend to get offended if you call them Orientals. It's like calling a Japanese person a Jap, where as the proper term is Jpn (Japanese). However, Chinese people are...Chinese. XD

I've acted like a cat off and on since I was six. It still sticks with me. Though now I am really enjoying my sugar glider character.


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

If someone called me an Oriental I would beat them with sticks.

My girlfriend made my fursona (picked the species and coloring) and I picked the name. I'm not attached to it or anything.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. Trust me, if you ever got to know one you would feel really awesome.


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> If someone called me an Oriental I would beat them with sticks.


 
Chopsticks?


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> Chopsticks?


 
I use a fork thank you very much 

I owned three corgis in Korea. Two Pembrokes and a Cardigan.


----------



## Oushi (Jun 2, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Indeed it does Oushi.
> 
> I've always had a liking for cats. In literature and films (Redwall, cats and dogs, robin hood) I always sided with the felines regardless of their alignment,  sadly most of these stories had the cats as the bad guys and as a result had me quite disappointed.
> Anyhow, with regard to fursona I've not name or appearance, just a general species. I've heard of people seeing their fursona in dreams and as a result have fox characters with seven tails and wings. Maybe not something that extreme but it could be fun!
> Probably going to utilize the key-tar though.


 
well  it didnt come to me in a dream or anything i was just trying to mix four of my favorite animals together in pairs  and pick which one best fits me x3 you should go with cats and pick your favorite breed.



Wolf-Bone said:


> switch to decaff plz


 
huh ?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 2, 2011)

Oushi said:


> huh ?


 
learn to edit button also


----------



## Oushi (Jun 2, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> learn to edit button also


broken english?


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Jun 2, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> Yeah...gonna hop in on this one. People that come "from the East" are called Asians, items that come from the east are called oriental. Asian people tend to get offended if you call them Orientals. It's like calling a Japanese person a Jap, where as the proper term is Jpn (Japanese). However, Chinese people are...Chinese. XD
> 
> I've acted like a cat off and on since I was six. It still sticks with me. Though now I am really enjoying my sugar glider character.



Yes, I'm not on very good terms with the culture there ^^'
I should have said, It's more of the old culture that is from there that I like, or Asia in general actually, I apologize if any offence was made here .


----------



## blessthebeast (Jun 2, 2011)

find canines attractive. I like to be alone but if I make a friend our relationship can last a lifetime. that is why my fursona is based off a wolf. it has qualities that I have and many I wish I did. kinda works for me.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 3, 2011)

Oushi said:


> you should go with cats and pick your favorite breed.



Whichever one sleeps the most i guess


----------



## Booski (Jun 3, 2011)

While practicing anatomy. Though it's not great..

I've just noticed I'm short.. slightly undeveloped physically, have large feet and long forearms and I often wear my hair in a bun with messy bangs. Though for some reason, I felt claws as toes would be necessary.. 
Clothing wise, I usually just wear a sweatshirt, jeans and vans/flats. So that's how I came up with her! <3


----------



## Mentova (Jun 3, 2011)

blessthebeast said:


> *find canines attractive*. I like to be alone but if I make a friend our relationship can last a lifetime. that is why my fursona is based off a wolf. it has qualities that I have and many I wish I did. kinda works for me.


 Creepy...

Anyways you know wolves are actually pack animals and the "lone wolf" thing is just a stereotype that doesn't exist right?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 3, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Creepy...
> 
> Anyways you know wolves are actually pack animals and the "lone wolf" thing is just a stereotype that doesn't exist right?


 
stfu stop fursecutin' :-(


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I was on this lovely website after discovering furry art, when I realised I needed to create a "fursona". So, I picked my favourite animal, my favourite colours as well as some random accessories and threw it all together into my fursona/character/whatever.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 3, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Well, I was on this lovely website after discovering furry art, when I realised I needed to create a "fursona". So, I picked my favourite animal, my favourite colours as well as some random accessories and threw it all together into my fursona/character/whatever.


 
Yeah that's pretty much all there is to it
it's not like this is a reflection of, god 4bid
*your soul* or anything, sheesh!
can you believe some ppl buy that -sense?!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 3, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah that's pretty much all there is to it
> it's not like this is a reflection of, god 4bid
> *your soul* or anything, sheesh!
> can you believe some ppl buy that -sense?!


 
I can't tell whether this post is sarcastic or not


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I can't tell whether this post is sarcastic or not


 
A little from column A, a little from column B.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 3, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> A little from column A, a little from column B.


 
ilu Reverend Revvy Rev :3


----------



## Billythe44th (Jun 5, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not me though, I just like being a little background dwelling dragon lurking in moats and haunting libraries. Also I agree. It would be nice to see more people take on the dragon as a fursona for an actual appreciation and platonic adoration of the dragon instead of it being this fetish for power play and cum-dumpster material.


 
I get you- nobody should have to follow animal stereotypes to the letter. My favorite character is a rabbit/hare/bunny-shaped-object, but I don't really want to be a submissive little wuss. Then again, I chose the character based solely on how appealing it would look to others...

Can't a bunny look cute and expressive without being fetish material?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jun 5, 2011)

I've loved otters since I was very young.  I also started swimming when I was three years old (thanks Mom), swam competitively through college, and I'll continue doing it for fun.  Otter are also fun and inquistive animals.  As for the particular species, the Asian small-clawed otter is highly sociable and generally lives in larger groups than others, and I like to be around other people.  I am also kind of the goof ball in my group of friend and love to have fun (though school can keep my locked in the library or lab).  There are a lot more details to this, but that would be boring to drone on anymore.

I am still working on the details of my fursona, but I know it won't be anything grandiose or super special and that's the way I want it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 5, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> I get you- nobody should have to follow animal stereotypes to the letter. My favorite character is a rabbit/hare/bunny-shaped-object, but I don't really want to be a submissive little wuss. Then again, I chose the character based solely on how appealing it would look to others...
> 
> Can't a bunny look cute and expressive without being fetish material?


 it will anyway :V


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 5, 2011)

For my "inner fursona" or whatever its called I had a net friend made a drawing off him after I described what kind off animal person I was. Since I like both fellines and canines I felt it had to be a mix and it turned out to be a Fox/Lion/Tiger mix named JR.

As for my first fursuit (and fursona, I am not to sure if every fursuit is a fursona or not?) I searched a lot, even created a character called Chu Wan thats a Chow Chow but that I didnt was that happy with. Then I found the Ethiopian Wolfs foxes on wiki and it was love at first sight. And even more after some one described foxes as the cat like canines. So thats how Gero the Fox was created, now its only a matter off comission the costume and giving him life.


----------



## sakurairis (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay so hard one to answer I've gone back and forth alot about my inner persona. First it was a cat then a mouse and I've decided to settle on whom I've named "Nerissa". For a long time I've loooooved cats and I find that I act alot like a spoiled house cat, so I went with cat at first. Then I decided because I'm shy I should go with mouse. Then I found that I wasn't just one thing I was a mix. 

I wasn't full cat, so I decided on being a mix of Fox and Cat...mostly Fox however. Nerissa was born. I made her after myself, my own hairstyle (which I usually wear) and my inner foxxy lady and my lazy house-cat self too.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jun 6, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> it will anyway :V


 
Damn you, character archetypes! 8^y


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2011)

Hare's are (or at least were) culturally significant to my race, and I like the way they look as well as the lesson they teach in folklore. So I'm a Jackrabbit.

EDIT
Oh and moved to Fursona Persona's.


----------



## blessthebeast (Jun 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Creepy...
> 
> Anyways you know wolves are actually pack animals and the "lone wolf" thing is just a stereotype that doesn't exist right?



creepy? can you not find beauty in a animal? I guess I am the only one to call a woman a "fox" or a "vixen". you should probably grow up a little.

also if you knew how to read you would also have seen that I said. "it has qualities that I have and many I wish I did". look a little closer next time. you are forgiven this once.


----------



## Zephyre (Jun 7, 2011)

Because I go for the younger men.
Jk that's creepy at my age.

Um when I was little I always loved Tigers and Wolves.
So I chose a puma.


I guess because it's a powerful feline, the coat isn't fantastical or whatever, but it has a sort of.. uniform beauty. 
The name Zephyr I used on Gaia Roleplays, the very first one who was a Shapeshifter who (surprise, surprise) turned into a Mountain Lion.
And some other stuff which is boring to write.


----------



## BRN (Jun 7, 2011)

blessthebeast said:


> creepy? can you not find beauty in a animal? I guess I am the only one to call a woman a "fox" or a "vixen". you should probably grow up a little.
> 
> also if you knew how to read you would also have seen that I said. "it has qualities that I have and many I wish I did". look a little closer next time. you are forgiven this once.


Damn, Heck, you should bow down and apologise or shit will get so very, very, real.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 7, 2011)

Found mine because I am a Ska fan, and I thought it would be clever'ish.


----------



## GrayWolf777 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have always been interested in wolves. Since I can remember, I have dreampt various dreams about wolves, usually on a nightly basis. And then, I just thought what I would look like.


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

Still trying to find a good one. I will settle for a fox... for now.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 17, 2011)

Myself, I am still trying to complete my fursona.  However, I have always loved the imagery and..what's the word...mystique surrounding the wolves.  However, instead of the "generic" wolf. I keep finding myself pulled towards either the Canis dirus (Dire Wolf) or, the Canis lupus monstrabilis.  That, and the characteristics of the wolf seems to be closest to my own.  If I found another animal that more closely resembled my own personality/characteristics, I would possibly consider revising.

I don't know, the wolf is so over-used though imo.  Perhaps something more unique will be a better choice.  Oh well, that's what the mind is for, thinking


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jun 19, 2011)

It was a dark, rainy night. My mother was sick of my furryness. She threw me out on the street, with nowhere to go. The nearest friend`s house was 2 miles away, and they would probably not take me. As I walked along the street, and into town, where a bakery was closing up. He caught sight of me, and proceeded to throw stale bread at me.
   "Go. Take this and go, you miserable excuse for a human," he bitterly exclaimed to me.
   As I ate my bread, saving as much as I could for later days, I gently wept. Nothing was left for me, all my drawings were left at my house, and all my supplies.

I was alone. No one loved me. I had only myself. Me. Nobody. 

But then...

I looked down, and found a bobby pin. Staring at it in my hand, I thought...

   "No. I`m not alone. I have him."

-4 hours later...-
-2:30 AM-

   The town was quiet. Everyone was home, except the night shift workers at the diner. I crept along the streets, coming to the art store. I pulled out the bobby pin that I found earlier, and quickly started picking the lock on the door. It opened easily. 
   I quickly removed my shoes, and proceeded to walk in my socks, so I wouldn`t make a noise. I came upon the counter, and grabbed as many pencils and erasers as I could. Pocketing them, I sneaked to the paper, and grabbed a notepad.

   I had them. I had all the supplies I needed. I would never be alone, I had Fiero......

/ dramatic and not even close to being true story


Well, mine started out as a porcupine, (I dunno) but decided to change him to a cat. Why? I like cats more than porcupines.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

I decided I liked dholes. *shrug*


----------



## bloomingrose (Jun 19, 2011)

Natural affiliation


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine was born out the disgust I have had for myself for a long time....I truly hated myself and still do sometimes. It starts with me hating the fact that I am the same blood as that thing known as a father to me. From there I have committed mental suicide and live as my persona with in reason. ( no public BS ) and from there I live and continue. The reason behind all else, and such is the fact I sometimes catch myself acting like my father...I am disgusted and then change to fix that immediately. My friends and work mates notice this change, and they ALWAYS ask me if I am alright...The short answer is no, but I am learning to deal and move on. I am not that father, or his son....I am me that me is the me I put my effort into.

Again, yeah its a bit much but it keeps me moving.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Points to my species* *Points to my fursona species, which is a wolf/cat/fox/whistle* CLICHE SPECIES TO PISS ALL YOU GAIZ OFF FROM ITS ORIGINALITY, MOFOS. /caps


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

I played too much Animal Crossing and the anteater villagers were my favorite, then I thought "Hey anteaters are so underrated and not respected enough" so I made an anteater character that sooner or later became my fursona.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jun 21, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Mine was born out the disgust I have had for myself for a long time....I truly hated myself and still do sometimes. It starts with me hating the fact that I am the same blood as that thing known as a father to me. From there I have committed mental suicide and live as my persona with in reason. ( no public BS ) and from there I live and continue. The reason behind all else, and such is the fact I sometimes catch myself acting like my father...I am disgusted and then change to fix that immediately. My friends and work mates notice this change, and they ALWAYS ask me if I am alright...The short answer is no, but I am learning to deal and move on. I am not that father, or his son....I am me that me is the me I put my effort into.
> 
> Again, yeah its a bit much but it keeps me moving.


 
Hurm. I won't ask what transgressions your father (not your "dad", I notice) committed. I will note that I hope you are only rejecting the negative lessons he taught you. It's impossible to be wrong 100% of the time- if someone was, that would actually be impressive.

Your father may reject some ideal that is the very core of your being, but that doesn't mean that he should be raised on a dais as *The First and Forsaken Witch-King of Primal Evil.* You may have had to live with him, but he is not some inscrutable enemy, some shadowy, fire-breathing "Father". He is a very human Dad, perhaps a little too human.

Nothing wrong with pretending to be a Leopard on the internet, BTW. I wouldn't think of my hare character as an idealized version of myself, but that says more about me than it does about you.


----------



## kaithefox (Jun 21, 2011)

I found mine because ive always had a dog around me and they just feel perfect and many have personalitys like humans :mrgreen:


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

kaithefox said:


> I found mine because ive always had a dog around me and they just feel perfect and many have personalitys like humans :mrgreen:


 
Foxes aren't dogs.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 21, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> Hurm. I won't ask what transgressions your father (not your "dad", I notice) committed. I will note that I hope you are only rejecting the negative lessons he taught you. It's impossible to be wrong 100% of the time- if someone was, that would actually be impressive.
> 
> Your father may reject some ideal that is the very core of your being, but that doesn't mean that he should be raised on a dais as *The First and Forsaken Witch-King of Primal Evil.* You may have had to live with him, but he is not some inscrutable enemy, some shadowy, fire-breathing "Father". He is a very human Dad, perhaps a little too human.
> 
> Nothing wrong with pretending to be a Leopard on the internet, BTW. I wouldn't think of my hare character as an idealized version of myself, but that says more about me than it does about you.


 
Bah, I agree. But at that same token he is human.......But he is firebreathing the man can't have an honest word. But putting him aside I let my anger take the wheel again, its more just trying to be myself than the mask I wear when I go to work. I honestly I have been wrought with a lot in life. ( friends leaving, dying... )Bah. Excuse my post, it does seem that way doesn't it? HA, never had that pointed out before. But no I am this being inside, but as far as casting out all the evil that was arrogant no? Bah, in truth these days, I just deal with him as a kind stranger...No disrespect toward him anymore, but I think he gets the point that we aren't " father Son " anymore.

What did aden say? Backpedaling? Hmmmmm I really need to think before posting, or at least not post when its late.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jun 22, 2011)

Aden, your response was magnitudes more mature than I had expected. I would like to thank you.


----------



## johnny (Jun 22, 2011)

um, okay, I have been basically just looking at every type of furry media, and feel most comfortable as a wolf. Wolves are mysterious and make me feel more at home than other fursonas. To me, Im a wolf on the inside, and I like it that way.   :3


----------



## Mikhowl (Jul 5, 2011)

I love wolves, and when I looked up wolf totems I decided I identified myself in a wolf. The scene he's in is just an ideal place that I'd like to be. Plus the whole thing captures the image of a "lone wolf"


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 10, 2011)

Still trying to decide what suits me best.


----------



## CatterHatter (Jul 11, 2011)

Lessee, I:
One - Always have identified with felines.
Two - Ever since I started drawing as a small child I always drew animal people, original aliens or monsters, etc. (Else I might not have bothered with the whole fursona/furry thing.)
Three - I like animals with big or long ears. (I seriously considered rabbit for a long time due to this. Also rabbit is my Chinese zodiac and I do tend to be timid normally.)
Four - Dragons are amazing, hands down. So I had to add draconic elements to it.
Five - I like gems, and the idea of having a gem as part of a living structure has always been appealing. So gem-tipped tail? Check.
Six - The caracal has long ears and tufts of fur on the tips, I also like their coloration and regal look.

And there you have it! Deslucin the draconic caracal.
As for Catter, he is an alter ego, and I like lynxes very much. They tend to be pretty intimidating despite their size (I am tall but am a light build) so it fit well.

In the future, I might try to do rabbit, bat, and ring-tailed lemur versions of myself too. Just for fun.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2011)

mostly through story writing. my fursona is what my main character for a sci-fi/fantasy is loosely based. i didn't really have much inspiration for the wolf thing, i likeed wolves since i was like 5. so it was just an unconscious development.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

I had to tell one fella once what a sergal is. Then it struck me how i actually wanted to have a sergal fursona.
Here i am now. Northern sergal.


----------



## israfur (Jul 12, 2011)

Vice versa actually, he found me. n_n


But before I was an anubian, I was a cream bunny that glowed in the dark. That was my sona for 13 years, good times good times. XD
When I was tiny my first stuffed animal was a cream bunny, when you turned the lights off she was covered with green glowing stars and I thought she was beautiful. I few years later my mother gave it to someone else while I was t school. Although we're doing fine now, _I hated her with all my heart for the longest time_.
To cope with the sadness & separation I took in her features and thus had my very first fursona -without even knowing what a furry was. I even drew myself with bunny ears & tail since I was 10 + 18. Now that's what you call  dedication.



Even though I've changed sonas, I still love bunnies. I just don't feel as though I am one anymore. c:
I think I let go of my bunny sona because I forgave my mother too.


----------



## PartyFox (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive always liked animals, especially canines, or dog like ones. I originally was Poodlz ( dog, and it also reflects my inabbilty to spell some words ) , but i didnt feel like it suited me as a person. So I changed it, and one night i saw a fox go past my house, (they are about the only wildlife we get around here). I think a fox suits me more, they are wild, eligant, nocternal, scavenge things, eat anything, and have a sense that they are a bit rebellious (like when they tear up our bin bags and leave the litter on the street!). The party part... well i try to enjoy life to the max.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 13, 2011)

For me, it's what ever animal I find interesting at the time.


----------



## Dreiyan (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a wolf because it's my spirit animal and has always been with me from birth. I personify my animal completely, though people who know me best would argue i'm more of a wolf puppy than a regular wolf. I'm too playful :3

BUT, If you ever:

Get in a physical fight with me
Try to steal my food
Attempt to cut my fur (hair)
Disrespect me
Try to stare me down
Piss in my water bowl
Move in on my mate
Invade my territory without permission
Or otherwise annoy me with yourself...

You will find out just how much of a wolf I am -_-


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

Well the wolf represents my swedish. I like foxes and I love dogs. I put in my Great Prynesse in it but I add a Husky and a German Shepard since I like both of those dogs


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 17, 2011)

This.
You can probably guess from there on out.


----------



## Uruha (Jul 19, 2011)

I drew the hideous offspring of a screechy pink hyena and bear and took it in as my own.

My second choice would have been a chicken wing.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 19, 2011)

Tigers are an obsession of mine, and I suppose my fursona was created out of that love for tigers. I've had a tiger fursona for almost 6 years now.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2011)

I mixed some papers up in a hat and picked "chipmunk". I searched later and discovered there aren't a lot of chipmunk stuff on FA besides from the generic Chip N Dale and Alvin and the Chipmunks material. So now I just stick with chipmunk.


----------



## Spidile (Jul 21, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> This.
> You can probably guess from there on out.



Lackadaisy is probably the best thing ever for serious.


----------



## thewall (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know, I just spent a while thinking about it.  I first had a wolf for a fursona, then a fox, then I decided to just make it a cat.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 27, 2011)

I`m a wolf fan, but I made him hybrid coyote just to be that little bid different. Beyond that, it was just a concept thought up over a few minutes.


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I found mine by having always been drawn to felines and foxes, but felt I was a little more feline than vulpine.  Then it was just a question of what kind of feline and I decided a cheetah would be it; but not just a normally coloured cheetah, because I wanted her to be stylised in design - somewhere I learned about 'white-cheetahs' that had the same genetic messup that creates the white tigers/lions (the ones with actually black stripes in the case of the tigers - it's not albinism, but leukism).  When she got the big, puffy ears, it then became clear she had to have something else in her to explain it (because I'm anal that way, LOL!)... after much consideration, a polar fox became the answer.  Her colouration comes from leukism, but she gets more of a wintercoat in winter (if it's cold enough) than most cheetahs would, due to the polar fox.

Have to also admit that the character started out as more of a role play character, but then got upgraded to my actual fursona and has been that way ever since - I also actually go by the nickname Marijke in real life.


As for Blade, well, he was originally a roleplay or fanfic original character of mine that got upgraded to pokÃ©sona/mansona (he's an umbreon-morph).  As for how I found him, I'm honestly not sure... he kinda fell into my lap when I needed an electric guitarist for the story.


And if I could upload avatars, then you could see these two.  In character/in story, they are actually an item.  (Or you could hop on over to my FA and find images of them there.)


----------



## Hendly Devin (Jul 28, 2011)

i was chillin on SL with some furries, and at the time i was like "furries are weirdos, i should*subtly*make fun of them" (all the while i was a female neko, im not sure why the furries were the weirdos and i wasnt... but still)

so i chose as my 'sona/avatar a goat... cause goats are all around smelly noisy obnoxious creatures that piss on their beards for*aromatic*sex appeal. And i thought that might help subvert the cutsie bun buns and "im too sexy for my shirt" foxes that 90% of SL furries were at the time. Satire, Subvert, Sabotage!!!!!

It was good times... I'd head butt people left and right... be obnoxious... and then i realized i really liked the idea of having a "character" of my own that i could create to represent my personal attitude towards things in a way that is more*malleable*and aesthetically representative than i can with my biological body.

So i ended up changing my species from generic goat to an altai argali, largest wild ram known to man!**HNNNNNG!!!! And this species spoke to me on about... thirty different levels that really helped represent ideally and aesthetically my attitude as a human being in real life.

I don't wish i was like my character... i don't wish i did what my character does... (I dont have to... more or less i live my character's life... but with less BANG POW BLAM!) but i admire the ability my character gives me to express my philosophies, politics, and social-cultural goals.


----------



## panikwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Well My fursona is a punk-rock wolf! I created him from the band Green Day. (which is my frigging favorite!!!) he has a lot of piercings and likes dark colors. His name is Panik and fits perfect with his personality. I am a girl but I always have rped as a male so I though fursuiting and sketching would be no different!



-PS: don't mess with da Panik!!!


----------



## Aetius (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanted to be a wolf like all the cool kids :v


----------



## nouns (Aug 16, 2011)

my dad was a pisswolf so...


----------



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

MY Fursona comes from my childhood. I always enjoyed bear's and I'm often told that i resembled one. Characteristics and all, Therefor I picked a bear


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyone else was doing it so to feel a little hipster I didn't make one.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 18, 2011)

Ever since I was a little kid I've always loved big cats. Though my favorite of all the big cats was the Lynx. I used to be a regular on the Nintendo forums as Starlynx since I was really into Starfox back in the day. I used to draw Starlynx and what not in my school notebooks and stuff, but eventually I broke off from the whole Starlynx stuff and just made my fursona. Which is a Lynx named Snowy. 

It's funny, my youtube account though is still and probably forever will be Starlynx haha.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Aug 28, 2011)

My first one, was basically created because I was a big fanboy of Renard. SO I made a Foxcoon. Kind of suited and was pretty out of the ordinary so I stuck with it for a while until I decided to make a more personal one. One that I know I made and can relate to. So after a bit (with help from suggestions) I came up with Miles The Marten. Yup.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 28, 2011)

I always loved dragons since I knew what they were.  
My char slowly  grew over time. Always loved tigers too so made mine slight tiger part as well.

My char has changed in appearance a bit over the years but it is finally got to where I am happy with it.
Tho his main form is feral now still has all the basics of the anthro form.


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 28, 2011)

I guess I chose mine because I feel like I can relate to birds. I love to sing, I REALLY wish I could fly and I actually perch like a bird sometimes instead of sitting (yeah this whole Owling thing is stupid because I was doing it long before it became an internet trend). I chose a parrot specifically because I knew I wanted to have a colorful bird that was also fun.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 28, 2011)

To be honest, I always felt a little neutral about cows.  They were sweet and gentle and all, but a little... slow-moving.  Then I went to the state fair.  Know what was there?  A baby dairy cow.  I went over to pet her, and I've honestly never felt closer to an animal in my life, not even my favorite dog.  The way she responded won my heart; she started licking my fingers and moo-ing quietly, letting me scratch behind her ears and such.  Since then I've been drawn to cows; they're my favorite animal.  (They taste good, too. )  My fursona's appearance, with the brown markings and blonde-and-pink hair, literally just kind of popped in my head and no matter how I tried, it just wouldn't change, so I stuck with it.


----------



## Arlo (Aug 28, 2011)

on ebay....

bought the fursuit at auction and presto:  instant Arlo!  (God bless VISA)


----------



## Riza (Aug 29, 2011)

Some of the first furry art I looked at ended up being dragons, after I on a whim for reasons I still don't know started looking up images of reptilian creatures of a certain build on google images. Few changes later, I'm back to being a dragon as my primary 'sona form.


----------



## thewall (Sep 5, 2011)

A combination of tvtropes and my own aspbergers, I guess.  All cats have aspbergers.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I was working on my novel and trying to come up with character designs. When I went to bed that night, a fox came to me and told me to change my wolves in my story to foxes. The rest was history. Turns out that fox is actually my Spirit Animal. I just made him my "fursona" of sorts. He's not really my fursona (I have an actual fursona now), but he's a part of me and I love him dearly. That fox in my icon? That's him. =w=


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine was a D&D/World of Darkness revamped into anthro form and I took an interest in Maned wolves and Coyotes and added that to the character.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2011)

I was a fox at one time. They're playful antics and what not... Then I got a stuffed animal skin and smuggled it into the US. I think to a degree I've been scared of them since. Which leads me to my wolf side.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 5, 2011)

I've always been somewhat interested in Hyaenidae, both from an aesthetic and an evolutionary perspective. The spotted hyena is the most interesting in terms of behavior, but when choosing an avatar I simply preferred the looks of the striped variety. I could have also gone with the aardwolf, although insectivory doesn't seem that appealing.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 5, 2011)

Heh, I'm in the process of making one right now. I'm still fleshing out the details, though. I've already decided what he looks like, but still need to work on the personality/history. In the process, it seems I've killed off my previous fursona. I chose a sergal this time because...well..I think they're cool, and they look strong.


----------



## Riza (Sep 17, 2011)

Always liked dragons as long as I remember. Big reptilians in general.  Eventually, discover furry fandom, after a bit of faffing about and not being sure join it. 'Sona is of course a dragon. Couple years of disappearing and popping back in later, settle on something permanent: the type of dragon I like + element/color I like + body type I like >.> = 'sona chosen.


----------

